

Google wants to do for TV what it did for the Web  - dawie
http://www.last100.com/2007/07/19/google-wants-to-do-for-tv-what-it-did-for-the-web/

======
zach
See also: "Google wants to do for radio what it did for the web" and "Google
wants to do for newspapers what it did for the web."

~~~
dawie
Where? Do you have some links?

~~~
zach
Here's radio:

[http://www.jeffhester.net/archives/2006/01/google_reaches.ph...](http://www.jeffhester.net/archives/2006/01/google_reaches.php)

The Irvine (Southern California) office has worked on this full-time for a
year and a half now. When I went to an open house there, they gave that quote
nearly word for word.

And here's newspapers:

<http://blog.searchenginewatch.com/blog/070719-001436>

~~~
dawie
Thanks

